

Coinbase is monitoring your transactions. (Poorly) - nether
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2q90m9/coinbase_is_monitoring_your_transactions_poorly/

======
nether
Coinbase closed account, accusing owner of buying cannabis seeds. Owner denies
this, claims to live in Colorado where he'd rather buy cannabis legally at a
brick & mortar store.

